# Beef Trim



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I picked up my beef trim from Virginia Tech today. I think it was $5.10 well spent


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

What exactly is considered beef trim?


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I used to be able to get beautiful beef trim through my coOp. Mine was mostly lean neck meat.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

_unoriginal said:


> What exactly is considered beef trim?


The trim is what they trim away from the parts that human eats. After they cut off what people eat there is still a lot of nice meat left over My dogs don't really care if it is tender or not.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

So safe to assume that scraps are the same thing?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

_unoriginal said:


> So safe to assume that scraps are the same thing?



Yes, best I can tell! I am finding that there is a "lingo" for meat and it takes time to learn!


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks like an excellent buy.

We're still on pork, but I've taken note of the beef trim lingo, so I know what to ask for when we move onto beef.

I've tried mine with boneless pork that we eat, and they're all fine with it. What bits of pork should I ask for from the butcher? I'm not keen to feed pork ribs, so will be wanting some cheap boneless pork. Is it pork trim?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Why don't you want to feed pork ribs?


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

I know a lot of people feed them with no issues, but a while back my friends lab got a bit of rib wedged on the roof of her mouth, and she had to get her hand in and remove it. I guess listening to her story, I've decided against even trying them. They get chicken carcasses, chicken quarters, turkey necks for bone at the moments. Do you think I should try the ribs? I was thinking the same about beef ribs when we get to beef. I was thinking about boneless for the beef content too, or am I being over cautious?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have fed both my small dogs pork ribs without incident. I guess it depends on what kind of eater your dog is. I rarely feed pork because it tends to give mine mucousy poop. I asked for 10 lbs of pork trim from Tech as they butchered pigs yesterday. It may be that mine can't handle the fattiness of pork or it may be that the meat is high sodium. I know that this trim will have no added sodium at all so it will give me a good chance to see if either of them can tolerate pork. I am also picking up some pig heart tomorrow to try that. I hope they will do ok since I am going to have a lot of pork sitting around it they have issues.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for that. 
My old Ridgeback has heart failure and is on meds for that. When you mention sodium in the pork, is this something I should check out before I order any? I have so much to learn, I didn't even think of anything like that.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

For some reason pork has a lot of sodium added when you buy it at the grocery store. The stuff I am getting tomorrow is fresh butchered so will have no added salt.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Brilliant. I got some pork ribs and some boneless pork (quite expensive). Mostly, I order from the butchers, so I should be ok. The ribs went down great. I asked for the boneless pork not to be too fatty in case it upsets them, so maybe that's why it was quite expensive. The ribs had plenty of fat on them. They were also expensive, I was £13.20 for the two. Honestly, I was looking at their butcher's bag and then looked at my own. I stole some of their pork for a curry for us. It looked amazing. To make it cheaper, could I give pork heart or something. I would like to feed pork regularly, but at that price, our budget will be eaten up half way through the month. Does anyone feed pork necks?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I feed hearts regularly, whether it be lamb, goat, beef or pork. I find it to be a cheaper source of muscle meat.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi! We just started our girls on raw three weeks ago-- still supplementing with that horrible kibble to help the meat stretch out longer-- we made a great friendship with the manager of our local grocery store (just a little tiny store, as we are 50 miles away from a real city). He trims his beef in shop, and he is now saving the beef trim/scraps for us! He doesn't charge us anything! So free meat for my girlies. (He doesn't have a bone saw, though, so everything is boneless unless it comes packaged from an outside supplier) 

I also buy some packages of pigs feet, marketed mainly for the large Hispanic population in my community, but it contains some nice soft bones and goes down real easy with my girls, and helps their poops be the right consistency. Currently trying to source out some more variety, so I can throw away that awful kibble.

Hubby won't let me give them chicken-- it's too expensive, and too desirable for himself to "waste" on the dogs. It's an on-going battle. I have to argue with him every time I want to buy the girls some raw meaty bones. But he is actually the one who set up the deal with the store manager for the beef trim, so there's still hope here. :smile:

In the past my girls have also had lamb and goat, and loved it, with no issues. They've also had fish, and I've slipped them some chicken once or twice too. My one dog loves raw, just gobbles it up. My other dog is a bit more squeamish, so we have to par-boil it for her, to warm it up a bit, then she will eat it. She will eat raw meaty bones, no problem, though, especially if it's frozen. Frozen seems to be the favorite for both of them. 

Anyway, just wanted to say hello, and share my joy in getting on raw.


----------



## mariohall2003 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to this.Can anyone tell me were I can get good looking beef trim in Austin Tx?


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

meat from a college? Am I missing something lol


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

mariohall2003 said:


> Hello, I'm new to this.Can anyone tell me were I can get good looking beef trim in Austin Tx?


Start calling around to local butchers and grocery stores to see what you can get. In order to get extras like this that are not generally sold to the public, you have to do the legwork yourself. Build relationships with people so you become a reliable source for their scrap.


----------

